# puppy pics?



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Wing Introduction


Looking excellent!


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> Pointer puppies? Here's a recent litter out of my male Rock, frollicking up at HiFive Kennels with the Minards. I can't figure-out why Rock throws such lethargic pups
> R-U CH. Hifive's Rock Solid x Hifive's Sin Again puppies. - YouTube


OMG that is awesome, I want one or two or three


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Some of the recent crop ....


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Lowgun's first sired litter, born yesterday and today. . .8 pups total. . .up in Canada.











And the litter we are picking from, out of Lowgun's sister Royal. . .getting a boy out of this one.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Way to go lowgun! Lots good looking pups on this thread.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Started some bird work today. 7 months old.


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Four males, two weeks old. Two still available.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

*3 WEEK PUPPY UPDATE:* This is Hershey's second litter. She had the first 3 years ago when she was 3 and believe it or not, she had 11 puppies with that litter, too! She had exactly the same thing this time ... 6 males and 5 females. They will all tick in liver roan like she is except one female who will stay whiter. THEY ARE ALL SOLD.


She has done an outstanding job with this size litter, but they were still hungry from her MILK ONLY and not sleeping for more than 2 hours at a time, so we started them on the mush this week and now softened puppy chow. They eat until they are so full that they fall off to sleep .... over and over and over each day ... 


*Enjoy the puppy photos!*


*PUPPY POTTY TRAINING:* After working with them all week, (moving them to paper to pee many times a day), they are already crate trained- paper trained to come out of their GIANT CRATE and onto the gated newspaper area in our living room. I think that is remarkable for a litter of this size! They are keeping their crate nearly clean at 3 weeks of age already. Sometimes there is a backlog at the door with all of puppies and they cannot help it and they piddle at the doorway. The good news is that with each stampede of puppies out the crate door they get quicker and eventually we look forward to no more accidents. In the meantime .... the litter box felt liners get laundered a lot! I would love to get a video of this to share with everyone ... it is too funny! All sleeping puppies instantly up and out of the crate when you wake them to eat. 



FACT ... eleven puppies sure are a whole lot of puppy toenails to cut every week! :lol:





































*FEMALES ON LEFT and MALES ON RIGHT*


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

love the pics, gamebird!

really like the colors on the two males - the one with the liver back and the one with the lighter liver colorings.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Went and picked this little gal out yesterday  She's 6 weeks now and I'll pick her up at 10. I am GEEKED to say the least :lol: gonna be a long 28, now 27 days


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

You will be so happy picking up a 10 week old vs an 8 week old puppy. You'll be surprised at how much easier potty training goes.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the pup. I got my pup at 10 weeks and housebreaking was almost a non issue. As long as the breeder takes care of the pups as far as socializing etc. I think 10 weeks is the way to go for the buyer, Im sure for the breeder its more of a headache, increased costs and more active pups but to me the pups seem much more confident and comfortable coming home at 10 weeks vs 7 weeks. Key is have a breeder you trust is doing good with the pups.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Congratulations!!! She is a cutie!! You did great getting a pup from Crosswind. 

Guaranteed to be socialized, guaranteed to hunt. 

10 weeks is a way better age. IMO


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

LOL ....I thought the same thing.. looks like a presidential dinner.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/QUOTE]


WHEW... I was wondering too. Glad it's not a Korean BBQ.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> You will be so happy picking up a 10 week old vs an 8 week old puppy. You'll be surprised at how much easier potty training goes.


I actually took the opposite approach and picked my pup on the 49th day. Figuring that the quicker I got that pup on "my schedule" the better off I was. My pup was completely potty trained by 8 weeks old and only had two accidents in the house (those were my fault). 

Of course I'm talking about a Lab as well, which are just that much smarter to begin with anyway...:evilsmile :lol:


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is my new pup... Coming home at 8 weeks old. Only a few weeks to go! ( July 15th.) I think I am going to name him Ender, after the book Ender's Game... but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> I actually took the opposite approach and picked my pup on the 49th day. Figuring that the quicker I got that pup on "my schedule" the better off I was.
> 
> Of course I'm talking about a Lab as well, which are just that much smarter to begin with anyway...:evilsmile :lol:


The part about the lab may be true but I'll never get a dog before 8 weeks again and will try to get it closer to 10 weeks. 

I also believe the 49th day theory has been debunked. I don't know of one big time breeder that believes in it.


----------



## Blackthorn (Jan 12, 2011)

Paw pillow


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Congratulations!!! She is a cutie!! You did great getting a pup from Crosswind.
> 
> Guaranteed to be socialized, guaranteed to hunt.
> 
> 10 weeks is a way better age. IMO


Oh she's nothing short of an adorable daredevil lol she was the smallest of the group but didn't let any others get in her way of getting some attention. But as soon as I picked her up she calmed right down  Only white one too!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Blackthorn said:


> Paw pillow


Now that right there is adorable.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

88luneke said:


> Oh she's nothing short of an adorable daredevil lol she was the smallest of the group but didn't let any others get in her way of getting some attention. But as soon as I picked her up she calmed right down  Only white one too!


Is she out of Skeeter and Chip?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Is she out of Skeeter and Chip?


Sure is


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

88luneke said:


> Sure is











Arron here are a couple of better pics of your puppy.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

crosswind said:


> Arron here are a couple of better pics of your puppy.


Thank ya Scott!


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

4 1/2 weeks just starting to have fun in the yard


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sally & Sue









Max at 13 weeks









Sunny @ 5 months


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is one of Waylon in the backyard, pointing I don't know what. He is about 8 months old now.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> Here is one of Waylon in the backyard, pointing I don't know what. He is about 8 months old now.



Sounds like Smokey. He points Sparrows, Robins, Rabbits, Deer, etc. :lol:


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Hard to believe that they are 8 weeks old tomorrow already. Here are a couple of my favorite photos from our time together the last couple of months. They will all be all gone this week to their new homes. I sure have enjoyed the puppy breath.


The funniest moment was when I got them out of the house each day to play in the yard. After they were weaned, they would still chase Mom around so fast that it looked just like a school of fish moving in unity precisely together ... too funny! Can you imagine 11 sets of sharp puppy teeth and puppy nails coming after you licking their chops? I wish I could of taken a video and shared it with everyone. I am not sure how to do that yet, though. 


Enjoy the photos!!










*Dinnertime with 11 puppies:*
*You snooze ... you lose?*
*Not exactly ... where there is a will there is a way!*


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I like the one climbing right over the top!!:lol::lol:


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

GSP Gal said:


> I like the one climbing right over the top!!:lol::lol:


 
Sandy, 

That orange collar female learned to climb over her littermates when she was still nursing, too. She always climbed over everyone's back and used GRAVITY and her weight to go down and push the others off the nipples. When they got big enough and eating puppy food, she continued her method and as you can see ... it worked! 11 puppies are a lot of puppies to feed and competition is fierce at feeding time. It is our largest litter so far and I cannot imagine any more. There really was not enough room on the feeding trough for 11 puppies, so she made it work "HER WAY"! If you look closely you can see that she is actually balancing on the thin stainless edge of the trough with one paw and the back of a puppy with the other!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

:lol::lol: That pup would be my pick.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

:lol: great pic of the climber, she plays to win the game!


----------



## MadisonGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

She's a smart girl.
-MG


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Tracer on point, 10 weeks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

wirehair said:


> LOL


"I'm pointing! This thing isn't going anywhere while I'm pointing it.."

Lol love puppy pics!!


----------



## Blackthorn (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

Blackthorn said:


>


Great Photo! Shows just how tiny and precious they are compared to MOM! The have such little noses compared to mom's. Mothers have the patience of an angel to put up with what they have to. I would imagine they do not have their teeth in yet if she is still sleeping with them. How old are they in this photo?


----------

